# Benchs for stationary power tools



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

How do people feel about using benches for stationary power tools. I have in my shop (2) 4ftX4ft benchs that I have mounted my scrollsaw, disk sander miter saw and drill press on the corners. The other bench I ahve mounted my thickness planner, a small bench type jointer, a spindal sander mounted flush with the bench surface and a router. This configuration works well for me, I will post some pictures later. Just thought I would see what others think of the arrangment. Dust collection in located under the bench and all tools have ample space between them.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like a great setup. I have my bench top tools mounted on a base plate and can clamp them to my bench or slide them on a shelf freeing up the top of my bench. DC is at the top of the bench and I hook them up when I use each tool.


----------



## JBfromMN (Oct 19, 2010)

I would have to see the mentioned pics. I like the concept.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds like you have a great arrangement for your workspace. For me personally, I work in 1/2 of a two-car garage so space is very limited. Most of my tools are on wheels, or on their own individual wheeled carts, so that I can position them or move them out of the way as needed.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I will post some pictures tonight when I get home. I'm at the office at the moment. Darn work gets in the way.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

It depends on how much space one has in their shop. There are those with small shops that have something similar to that sits in the corner and is set on a carousel type table that can be rotated for the tool needed.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Makes a lot of sense.

I have my drill press and router table (both benchtop models) on a rolling cabinet with drawers, while my thickness planer is mounted on a cart with a hydraulic left table. Most of my other benchtop tools (scroll saw, CMS, and mortiser) have plywood bases with cleats on the front so I can easily secure them to a table or my workbench with a single clamp.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I think the key issue is how sturdy, rigid and heavy the benches are. You really want no bench movement (including vibrations) due to the running of the machines.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

The are sturdy and not going anywhere, building things light has always been an issue for me. I also attached the benchs to the concrete floor. When I get home I will take some pictures, it will take some time to get home tonight, i'm 12 miles from home and it has been raining all day, and OH Look the temp has dropped to below freezing..Oh goodie for me. Remember that old song Slip Sliding Away. That is what I will be doing all the way home. Wish me luck.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I finally have some pictures to post of the benchs that I use.


















In the first two pictures your can see the sliding miter saw, the scroll saw to left and the drill press to the right, in the back is a belt/disk sander. There are drawers on each corner giving tons of storage space.



















In the last 2 pictures you can see the Planner in the background, then the jointer, the hole in front of the jointer, is a router, then the spindal sander. I'm going to add some drawers under the table. I think it makes for good use of the space and gives me tons of storage options.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks like a great use of space, Ray. I don't have the room to set up permanent stations like that (All my machines need to be on wheels or along the perimeter of my garage) but I wish I did.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine use to be on wheels, but when we did some updating to the house my space grew. Much to the dislike of my wife. Actually she supports my woodworking endevors. I think she is glad, it keeps me out of her hair.


----------

